# Hartwood Asylum, Hartwood, - September 2012



## Stussy (Oct 17, 2012)

Took a while to get this report up, visit this site a little while ago with Scattergun, it was a lovely evening for it!
Apologies about the pics, I have just started using Lightroom and playing about with the settings.

Little bit of History...

This 19th century psychiatric hospital was shut down in 1998. The inception of the Community Care Act 1990 gave rise to a more community-based focus for long-term mental health care, and the consequent closure of long-term psychiatric hospitals such as this were closed permanently. Later use of this hospital was the home of Lanarkshire TV.

The main attraction for myself was to see and venture up the twin towers of the main hospital block, the east tower was the clock, west tower was the weather vane.

Hartwood is set in the quiet country side but sadly surrounded by a fierce looking palisade fence. As it was getting late in the day we headed straight for the main block and had a wander around what once would have been a magnificent building

The towers!






Sadly the main bulk of the building has suffered from extensive fire damage causing the ballroom and reception areas to collapse.






From this pic you can see the first floor was substainally supported the former ballroom, but its still gone!














Glass corridors once linked the huge site (only about 15% of the buildings remain)






Scotland even has its own split corridor like Sev's, well in my eyes anyway!






Onwards and upwards to the towers...






Looking onto the former first floor..






East clock tower






As you can tell the floors are getting pretty ropey in stairwells, access to the east tower is no longer possible after a certain height!






This is floor which you walk on from the last pic, nice big hole to the right!






A quick pic from the stairwell with the former nursing home in the background.






List of names of former employees and recent visitors






The compass face of the west tower, B&W (apologies if its not appropriate, I got carried away!)






Same pic in colour






Reaching the top gives commanding views over the countryside!






Finally shot before leaving as it was starting to get dark.






Thanks for looking!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 17, 2012)

Looked like it was woth the climb. Nice one.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 17, 2012)

Gutted that it's gone to rack and ruin. 

Good report mate!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Oct 17, 2012)

One I would really like to see. Nice to see those glass roofed corridors - thanks


----------



## lost (Oct 17, 2012)

That floor hasn't got much scarier in 2 years, see http://www.flickr.com/photos/lost-fragments/4870700029/ 

To be honest some of those last heavily edited shots look awful, the rest are good though.


----------



## Stussy (Oct 17, 2012)

lost said:


> That floor hasn't got much scarier in 2 years, see http://www.flickr.com/photos/lost-fragments/4870700029/
> 
> To be honest some of those last heavily edited shots look awful, the rest are good though.



Thanks, I have changed a couple pics as the weren't great these are normal exposure and just moved the highlights and added a bit of saturation, hope these work better!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 18, 2012)

Its sad to see the state of these buildings now!Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 18, 2012)

lost said:


> That floor hasn't got much scarier in 2 years, see http://www.flickr.com/photos/lost-fragments/4870700029/
> 
> To be honest some of those last heavily edited shots look awful, the rest are good though.



Well i won't dig another hole for you to get in they filled that in with tar it was a lot beer prior to the fire which i missed it by


----------



## wolfism (Oct 21, 2012)

The corridor shots came out well. 

Only with tar mate? If you're really lucky they order a truckmixer load and fill them in with concrete.


----------

